# Border Micro Adjustable Strike Plate



## Ty B. (Dec 31, 2014)

Is that IBO legal :wink:


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Ty B. said:


> Is that IBO legal :wink:


Yes, it is. Here's my micro adjustable arrow plate. It costs about a dollar. :^)


----------



## mattrshort (Dec 24, 2015)

Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

Jim Casto: That's great! What exactly is that little disk, and how is it attached to the bolt?


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Flathead bolts and set screws. I epoxy a piece of leather to the bolt head and trim it after it dries. David Sosa sold those "years" ago. He called them DAS button IIRC. Here's another picture of them. Any good hardware store should have them.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Joe - 

They were pretty much standard issue on Hoyt PMs, some Bears and Marksmen bows from the UK in the 1970s. Probably a few others I'm not remembering. Hoyt actually patented it - but allow anyone to use it. 









Viper1 out.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

nothing new Hoyt made these in the early 70's


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Geez guys I didn't say that they invented it  

I'm just showing that they might be offering it on their risers as an option 

I think it's great that bow companies give options 

I've seen them on aluminum risers just not many wood ones


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Joe - 



JParanee said:


> I've seen them on aluminum risers just not many wood ones


The original Hoyt PMs (series 0 - 6) were wood and so were the Bear and Marksmen bows I mentioned. By the time the metal PMs came out (c1972) most people who owned them (including yours truly), removed the Micro-adjust bushings and went to a plunger. Not sure of the legality of an adjustable rest in certain BB/trad classes, but if the it's legal, a plunger would still be a better option. Since there are no rules for hunting it can still work quite well, but then again, you have the NAP center-shot rests and others that do the same thing. 

Don't get me wrong, it's not a bad idea at all, just nothing new and not that exciting for a lot of us "older" guys.
Quite frankly, it's pretty easy to make one.

Viper1 out.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Never thought you meant they invented them sorry for getting involved


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> Joe -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Viper always apreciate your input


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

2413gary said:


> Never thought you meant they invented them sorry for getting involved


Dont be sorry Gary I said it with a smile 

I apreciate the input and your comment


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

I love the adjustable strike plates for shooting off the shelf. 

How far past center are the Border bows cut?


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Something Stolid Bull uses is a adjustable rest, vertical and horizontal. I don't user it because of BB rules but it's handy for initial setup or if you want to swap different limbs, no need to adjust nock point. You just dial the black wheel to adjust.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

OK, what's the difference between that and a button. Take away the spring in the button and they're the same??? Just asking.

Bowmania


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Todd - 

With a stiff spring or no spring, they are they same thing. 
Basically the adjustable arrow plate was a precursor to the burger button. 
With the advent of a real plunger, an additional tuning option became available. 

Viper1 out.


----------

